# Problems with BenQ monitor



## ademus (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm using WinXP with a Radeon9600, 512mb ram, and the monitor is model FP767.

At this point of time, I have 2 problems. The first one being that, instead of going into powersaving, and turning off, my monitor instead switches colours periodically. Eg. White, red, blue, green. I have taken to completely turning off the monitors power so as to allow the monitor to cool down. 

The other problem is, when I turn on the power for the monitor again, it does not turn on immediately. The green led light is blinking, however, it will not turn on. Initially, the wait time was short, and hence I did not really affect me, but it has been growing since. Just yesterday, I had to leave the monitor blinking for 40 minutes before it turned on. And as I am writing this message, I have left the monitor on for 2 hours, and it has still yet to turn on. Any solutions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

G'Day ademus, and Welcome to TSF.

Have you been into Control Panel > System > Hardware > Device Manager, and checked whether there are any Yellow Exclamation Marks; particularly for your Monitor?

If there are, please post back and we'll start the process of elimination to resolve the issue.

Regards,
Dave T.


----------



## ademus (Jul 9, 2006)

As per your instructions, I opened my device manager, but I could not find any yellow exclamation marks at all. 

Also, after 7-9 hours, the monitor has now turned itself on. I fear I will be turning on the monitor a day before usage soon ::wink: 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gtjr_ph (Dec 9, 2005)

that could be some crack solder in the pcb inside , get it done by a tv technician............


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

As Gtjr_ph was saying, sometimes monitors get old. There are many things that can go wrong with old CRT's. From the sounds of the problem, I would guess it's the Cathode Ray Tube dying (a common thing that goes on old monitors).
As for fixing this monitor, we ask how much you actually love it? If you feel you want to stick with this monitor, then go to a repair shop (Computer repair shop, or as Gtjr_ph said, a TV repair shop should also be able to fix it). This will probably cost upwards of $100-150. You may decide instead, to look into buying a new monitor. Flat panels are pretty cheap these days, and you can get a 19" LCD for about $130-150 after rebate.


----------

